# If Lyft does not send me a 1099



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Do I have to claim this income? Seems to me anything over $600 would require a 1099.


----------



## geeman (Aug 22, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Do I have to claim this income? Seems to me anything over $600 would require a 1099.


I am confused also. I have not received a 1099. All I got was the driver summary of gross earnings which includes Lyft's 20%. I sent Lyft an email asking that since I have not received a 1099 will Lyft be reporting the income to the IRS. If they are not reporting it to the IRS then I'm not going to report it. They gave me a lame email response and I asked the question AGAIN. Simple question that requires a yes or no answer but I always seem to get some bullshit answer that never answers the question. Just sounds shady to me.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Do I have to claim this income? Seems to me anything over $600 would require a 1099.


There is an electronic record of all payments you received. So if you don't claim that income on your taxes, the IRS's system will trigger a mismatch and put you at potential risk of an audit.

If they included their 20%, you should include that 20% as both income and an expense (under Commissions and Fees). It nets to $0, so you don't pay any taxes on it and it won't affect your tax bracket. More on the Uber 1099 here (will also help with understanding the Lyft one): ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, saw your post in another thread after I posted this  thanks for the info !


----------

